# Web Adresse reservieren



## Globetrotter (22. Jul 2014)

Moin zusammen
Keine Ahnung ob Deployment wirklich die richtige Zuortnung für meine Frage ist, aber schauen wir mal.
Obwohl ich lange JSF, Struts ... programmiert habe, habe ich mir nie eine eigene Website gebaut und mich nie mit dem Beziehen von Webadressen beschäftigt.

Jetzt muss ich es machen. 
Meine Frau möchte eine Website für ihr orientalischen Tanzaktionen haben, die so nach und nach professionell werden soll. Irgenwann will sie darüber auch Utensilien, CD's, Kostüme usw. verkaufen, da es hier, wo wir leben fast gar nichts gibt.

Bei wem bestelle ich nun am besten eine anbieterunabhängige URL?

Eigentlich will ich die Website bei Weebly hosten lassen, die bieten zwar auch URLs an wollen aber für den Service jedes Jahr satte $30, was ziemlich übel ist,  ansonsten scheinen die aber sehr gut zu sein.

Bin für jede :idea: dankbar. 
Gruss


----------



## raphus (19. Sep 2014)

Hallo Globetrotter,

was meinst Du denn mit einer anbieterunabhängigen URL?
Hast Du einen Webserver oder brauchst du den dazu?
Falls Du nur eine Domain brauchst: https://www.united-domains.de/

Du kannst diese ja auch vorerst auf einen kostenlosen Webhost weiterleiten,
bis die Page dann "professionell geworden ist" 

Liebe Grüße
raphus


----------

